# How long do i have to wait?



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 

Just wondering if anyone knows how long i will have to wait between IVF and Surrogacy? i already have my Surrogate and im hoping to get started straight away if i can. x


----------



## emma.green (Apr 16, 2011)

no wait at all as long as the clinic say you are both fit and well then you can start right away xx


----------

